# He is learning!



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Every morning when my son and I take the covers off the bird cages we say "Good morning" and then we crow like a rooster.

Then Tunes comes out and sits with my son and I for a bit. This morning while he was sitting with us and we were online he crowed like a rooster!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

they will copy you what you say before long you won,t shut them up but i love mine and love hearing them talk


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe I don't think I would want a rooster crowing every morning  just be careful once they pick things up they tend to do it over and over again :lol:


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am hoping for that! I live on a farm and we have had roosters, so I am used to the sound! I might be crazy though hoping for it!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Keet1976 said:


> I am hoping for that! I live on a farm and we have had roosters, so I am used to the sound! I might be crazy though hoping for it!


oh ok well that makes sense then your use to it


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That is so cute! I always say good night to Willow whenever he is put away for the night. But he never says anything...I just feel bad if I don't say good night lol. :blush:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats! You'll now have a crowing cockatiel morning, noon and night...hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: That's so cute!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You are getting somewhere with him!  What a cute noise!


----------



## Phill (Feb 22, 2008)

Heheh awesome. Love it when they copy what we do


----------

